# 2007 BET awards looks



## greatscott2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I loved the way that Monique looked when I watched the BET awards show last night. At one point in the show she was weaing a purple gown and her makeup was exquiste. I'm trying to find a good picture of it now.. but did anyone else happen to catch it and if so, what colors would you suggest that was used on her?


----------



## L281173 (Jun 28, 2007)

Monique was stunning at the BET Awards Show.  I thought that Alicia Keyes's dress was a beautiful green, but her makeup looked very washed out.  Her makeup looked pastey.

Patti LaBelle was a "Diva" as normal.  Her makeup is always on point.  

Chaka Khan always wears nice makeup.  Barry Fletcher keeps her hair on point.

Beyonce looked stunning also.

Diane Ross looks old and worn out.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I thought that Alicia Keyes's dress was a beautiful green, but her makeup looked very washed out.  Her makeup looked pastey._

 
That is so funny that you should say that because I was just telling someone the excat opposite.  I loved her makeup and the makeup choices she has been making lately because she realizes that with her looks, less is more.  I loved how understated her makeup was.  She looked feminine and mature and really lovely.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 28, 2007)

I thought the shadow that Erykah Badu wore was really pretty.


----------



## SereneBeauty (Jun 28, 2007)

I really liked Kelly Rowland's look -- her makeup is always done so nicely. Diana Ross looked really radiant, as did Patti LaBelle. Queen Latifah also looked great, I thought. Eve's look was also really good.

Overall, the looks this year were much better than in years past.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_That is so funny that you should say that because I was just telling someone the excat opposite. I loved her makeup and the makeup choices she has been making lately because she realizes that with her looks, less is more. I loved how understated her makeup was. She looked feminine and mature and really lovely._

 
I guess that it just me being partial, but I do not favor soft evening makeup looks.  I like bold and daring.  Save softer and feminine for the office or for a daytime look.  I would have gone with bold rich bronzes and a nice bed red lipstick with a touch of either bronze or gold in the center of the lip.  Orange eyeshadows  or orange lipstick/gloss would have been gorgeous against this outfit also. Look at the picture in my avatar.  That orange eyeshadow would have been gorgeous against that green dress.


----------



## Larkin (Jun 30, 2007)

I just saw the awards and I loved Erykah Badu's makeup. That purple was so pretty.  I love her.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 3, 2007)

man, I loved Mo's look. effin fabulous. you notice she doesnt even have cankles? ohhh, me and mum loved that. she was so flawless! :]


----------

